# Free:



## SouthernComfort (Feb 28, 2015)

So, I was very successful raising some turkeys and chickens this past Spring. I basically did it for the experience and to see if I could do it if I ever had to. I would love to butcher them and put them in the freezer, but the wife is very adamant that I don't. I have looked into the following options:
1) finding someone to give them to, in return for only one dressed turkey and one dressed rooster. No takers on this option.
2) finding a poultry processing plant. The nearest one is two and a half hours away. 
3) just giving them away. No one to take them. I was able to give a few away to a neighbor.
So...I have three tom turkeys (8 mos. old; Midget Whites) and seven roosters (8 mos. old; Rhode Island Reds) that I am willing to give them away to someone on this site that lives close enough to come and get them. I want nothing in return, just don't want feed them through the winter.
I live about 20 miles outside of Charlotte, NC (zip code 28108)


----------



## Cheriinny (Mar 16, 2016)

I hope you get a taker. If I lived close, I would help you process them, or take them all myself.


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow - unbelievable that no one would take them. Especially the turkeys. Hope you find someone. If I lived closer I would definitely be interested in the turkeys. I currently have more than enough roosters. Good luck!

Maybe post signs at local feed stores, grocery stores, etc.?


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

What a wonderful, generous gift you're giving. I wished I lived closer but I'm here in Missouri. I can't believe they're not all gone.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Do you have any local Amish? Chances are they would process your birds for the fee of keeping some of them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, you're experiencing what I have in times past, i.e. giving away quality foods. Even took a load of fresh veggies to where I worked a few years back and offerred "free shopping". Most of it I took back home....don't understand people...

Were I closer to you, I'ld help you process them and take some from you. However, this old 1988 van wrecks my nerves just driving into Danville and back....


----------



## SouthernComfort (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I have inquired, and posted signs, at two of the closest feed/seed stores. I'll continue to attempt to find a family, or someone, who can use the meat.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm hoping when I get poultry, my wife will allow me to harvest them when time comes. I had the same issue when the 40 chickens I bought, all ended up being roosters! I was going to slaughter some one day and turns out my roommate sold them to his at-the-time wife's father for $40! All because he didn't want them to die! The father eventually culled the roosters so his goal of them not dying did happen anyway. I was mad at him for a long time.


----------

